# york trains show



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok we just got back from york a five hour drive one war. This was our 5th time attending the show. The turn out by the vendors was down and so was the attendance. Three years ago you had a hard time getting to the vendors tables there were so many people shoulder to shoulder so to speak. This year you could stroll down the isles with no trouble. I truley hope the powers to be do not stop the york show they no longer have the fall show it would be bad news for the hobby if they cancel the spring show as well.We only attended the friday show but that has been the busiest of the two day show days.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I promise I'll be there next year. I really expected to go this year, but....it's a long story. I'll be there next year. Really. 

JackM


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Different views from different folks... Much more attention for our business this year over the past 2 years... More interested folks and $$$$$ spent. Seemed like that was the feeling of many of the vendors as shelves were most empited at 4 o'clock closing today...

Images and stuff furnished by Shawn V from the USA group....

York Train Show Images


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I had a nice time on Friday at ECLSTS. No use in me guessing on number of people, but it seemed reasonably crowded by late morning. I did think the number (or diversity?) of vendors was perhaps higher, and this was reflected in the diversity of goods, such as more live steam vendors. There were even a couple (?) of new "used stuff" vendors with nice pricing. What that diversity give me is more choices for the same item, and also a better chance of finding a scarcer item somewhere as well. For example, I was looking for a particular piece of electronics, and just didn't find it anywhere. Late in the show I visited the Kidman booth, and there it was. 

I also greatly enjoy the layout room which was full of great stuff to look at. And folks friendly and happy to engage in chatting about their work. And this was the first year I really wanted to come back Saturday, but didn't, as necessary chores prevailed. So simply put, the show certainly met my expectations.

Regards

Jerry

EDIT: There was one issue, and that is finding MLS folks that I interact with on the web site, and seeing them in person! Just didnt seem to know how to do that, except perhaps the evening get togethers that I can't attend. Perhaps a group photo giving us a chance to clump together for introductions and the like? EG: Hi Stan, I missed seeing you all day, yet Jane saw you few times. Just proves the theory of random motion, I suppose....


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was a great show. No it was not shoulder-shoulder but lots of folks spending lots of money. What I find different than 5-6 years ago is the mix of dealers. In the mid 2000s there were many dealers with lots of rolling stock and locomotives. Trainworld with their Blowouts. Not there now. Now there are more diverse "specialized" dealers with electronics, strucures, figures etc. Stan is a good example of that. There is not as much new rolling stockon the market. Dealers aren't going to have shelves of auto racks at $185 a copy. Lots of great deals on new old stock. I did not see as many famillies, but then I was there on Friday. Perhaps years ago when the show was Sat-Sun there were more families which made the isles more crowded but not spending as much.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Duplicate Post


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sales could always be better, but were not bad.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Alas, up here in Canada we can only dream of such prices!!
Thanks for the counter top photo's Stan.
Cheers.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

What a fantastic set of pictures, Stan. Thanks for posting and sharing them with us who couldn't attend. 

Ed


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes thanks for sharing those pictures--it sure looks like there was something for everyone there and some great prices too. 

Keith


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

2 questions: What are the dates for next years show, anyone have them yet? 
Also, which vendor is picture 140? 

jonathan


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Stan; 

Thanks again for posting the link to Shawn's pics ! 
Glad to hear the majority of vendors had a decent weekend which meant a lot of attendees saw what product they could use (and purchase). 

doug c 

p.s. "Alas, up here in Canada we can only dream of such prices!!" yeah the majority of the time but occassionally (ex. last yr. at http://www.supertrain.ca/ ) there are usat' 3bay hoppers $75 plus assorted box cars similiar price pt., and a docksider mkd CN $300, selling ... what will the vendors have this yr ??!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

finding MLS folks that I interact with on the web site 
Jerry, 
You weren't wearing your MLS badge! (Don't ask me where you get one - they used to be readily available on the old site.) 

The guys used to arrange a get-together. LSC still does.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas Smith.
Pics range is 139 up to 148. 

He is always in the same place in what I think of the back left hand corner.
In the background you can see a table with some mostly used track.

Not sure what next year's dates are.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Picture 45 has a St. Aubins banner in the background. How is this possible? They are out of business.


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Perhaps I have a weird perspective BUT. Yes the number of vendors is deceasing. The family hobby shop can no longer afford to carry extensive lines of stock. They will order anything you wish and support it. But to come to a show specific to G scale show they do not have enough inventory to justify a booth. 

What was present were almost all notable manufacturers both of rolling stock, building, electronic accessories, etc. After seeing the items, I now know what I wish to order from my local hobby shop or direct from the manufacturers that do direct sales. I also saw a lot more 'bags' than 3 yrs ago. indicating to me that although lower attendance, those that were there made the trip to buy. The largest disappointment was AristroCraft. Even if they didn't sell so as to not compete with their retailers, they should have had their products on display so all could see/feel and ask questions about the specific products. in other words wet our appetites. 

As for the larger retailers, It looked as though they were have maybe not great, but successful sales. But, as they all have large internet business, I am sure viewing, touching their products results in many,many after show sales. 

My feeling is that even if the show is not a great economic success in sales, with lack of seeing in hobby shops, discontinuance of these types of shows will be a slow death blow to the hobby as people will loose interest as these shows stimulate interest.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By adir tom on 24 Mar 2013 09:14 AM 


My feeling is that even if the show is not a great economic success in sales, with lack of seeing in hobby shops, discontinuance of these types of shows will be a slow death blow to the hobby as people will loose interest as these shows stimulate interest. 



I disagree with that theory..

I no longer have *any* hobby shop near me that carrys Large scale trains..
I have never been to the ECLSTS (even though its only 3 hours away) and I might never go!
so basically, I have no option to see products "in real life" before I buy..

but that has zero impact on the hobby, for me..

I will still mail-order trains, based on only seeing them on-line, or in garden railways magazine..
and im sure a huge amount of the large-scale hobby is in the same boat..
even for people who do have local hobby shops, most don't carry any large scale at all..
it has always been this way..

I have been in the large-scale hobby 10 years now..nothing much has changed in that time..
most people don't have hobby shops that carry large-scale..10 years ago or now.
most people don't have regular access to train shows that carry large scale..10 years ago or now.

yet new products continue to come out, and the hobby is still doing fine IMO..

Large scale is just one of those "niches" of the model railroading hobby where most people dont get to see things in-person before they buy..
much like On30, On3, On2, S-scale, HOn3, HOn30 etc..
If you dont model HO standard gauge, N, or O-scale 3-rail, you arent going to see your products in-person before you buy..
its just the nature of the hobby..its always been this way, yet these niches continue to do fine..

I dont see it as a problem..

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 Mar 2013 03:26 PM 
Different views from different folks... Much more attention for our business this year over the past 2 years... More interested folks and $$$$$ spent. Seemed like that was the feeling of many of the vendors as shelves were most empited at 4 o'clock closing today...

Images and stuff furnished by Shawn V from the USA group....

York Train Show Images

Thank You Shawn V for all the pictures. 

It is a great collection.

I enjoyed them 


JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

I am pretty sure the banners on the walls [as opposed to at individual booths] are put up by the show management [and stored for use each year]. Someone made a mistake. OOPS!! 

I saw prices that ranged from "great deals" all the way to "wishful thinking". Got a great deal on some 1:32 reefers from RLD Hobbies. Too much stuff, not enough $$$$$$.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been to every show that Aristo has ever had at York, both days for all of them, and this was 
one of the better ones, some changes in procedure, and some vendor changes, but overall a nice 
turn-out... The big change to me was the Sunday attendance appeared to be much better than 
in previous years... Somebody asked about next years show dates, March 21 & 22 according to 
Harry Hartman... I know I had a great time there this year...
Paul R...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan for posting the link. Great coverage. Looks like Rex is sleeping guess he needed JJ to keep him going. Ya got to love the Train-Li booth as always Joane keeps it going. Axel to busy chatting







. Hopefully I will plan a trip next year to the show. Glade I did pass as the weather sure got nasty. Later RJD


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I have yet to make it to this show, hopefully next year I can arrange my schedule to finally make it. 

Don't know if possible, but in the pictures that were posted I only saw one dealer that had some MTH 1-gauge stock....anyone know who that was? 
I am looking for a couple of pieces just to have for the (2) MTH engines in my collection. (pic# 111, 114)


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul how many peopl did you count sunday besides your self?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

VInny, 
I've been getting my MTH cars from a hobby shop in Texas. They seem to have a lot. Monte is the guy I've dealt with there. mpence1 (at) hotmail.com They had a Challenger and 5 streamliner cars anyway.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are my observations. The dealer hall was not as big as previous shows but a LOT of purchasing went on. Personally I dipped my toes in some 1:20.3 after seeing and buying the Green Accucraft caboose at a booth where the family was selling their dad's trains. What was I thinking. There were lot's to purchase and so9me of it at very good pricing. Just remembered I forgot to pickup a couple of items at Star Hobby, damn! The Hall got quiet after 4PM on Friday bu that's when families started to come in and the G gauge and the buying slowed. As part of this I want to thank everyone who worked and/or donated and/or purchased item to the NCMEC Booth. Wow, you all did great. 
Saturday it seemed to be quieter but purchaing still going on. 
The Nightlife at the hotel was lively and spirited as well. 

Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Pete

finding MLS folks that I interact with on the web site 
Jerry, 
You weren't wearing your MLS badge! (Don't ask me where you get one - they used to be readily available on the old site.) 

The guys used to arrange a get-together. LSC still does.



Yup no MLS badge. However, I was wearing my custom Marty's 10 Anniversary Battery Powered Steamup badge done my Stan. So if that didn't reel them in, I don't know what would!










Jerry


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

As a whole I enjoyed the show. It was just as good as it has been in previous years, not lacking anywhere at all really. There were maybe 20 foot or so LESS on the vendors but thats fine by me, some simply just cant make it or dont choose to. The ones I buy from were there, got my money as always and I got my goodies for the year. 

Attendance was pretty good i thought on Friday, lacked a little on Saturday but picked back up later on in the middle of the day. I dont think you'll be seeing this show go ANYWHERE anytime soon......ECLSTS will keep on going for sure, albeit i think as a Spring only show but still its way better than nothing! Simply seeing and talking to all my friends I know thru the hobby was enough for me, thats half the fun in going to the show every year


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Scottychaos on 24 Mar 2013 09:26 AM 
Posted By adir tom on 24 Mar 2013 09:14 AM 


My feeling is that even if the show is not a great economic success in sales, with lack of seeing in hobby shops, discontinuance of these types of shows will be a slow death blow to the hobby as people will loose interest as these shows stimulate interest. 

I disagree with that theory..
...
... 
...

Large scale is just one of those "niches" of the model railroading hobby where most people dont get to see things in-person before they buy..
much like On30, On3, On2, S-scale, HOn3, HOn30 etc..
If you dont model HO standard gauge, N, or O-scale 3-rail, you arent going to see your products in-person before you buy..
its just the nature of the hobby..its always been this way, yet these niches continue to do fine..

I dont see it as a problem..

Scot

Scot, Try living in Australia. There is practically nothing in the hobby shops of which there a very few. Perhaps only the latest Bachmann engine and bunch of basic boxcars.
I think it is important for the masses to be stimulated though, otherwise it becomes some eccentric hobby that some weird uncle does. Like me.









Andrew


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Your just alright!!!!! I have been keeping tabs through here and others via texts.
Rex A. is probably to tired to unpack all his new toys.

Posted By Naptowneng on 24 Mar 2013 05:37 PM 

Pete

finding MLS folks that I interact with on the web site 
Jerry, 
You weren't wearing your MLS badge! (Don't ask me where you get one - they used to be readily available on the old site.) 

The guys used to arrange a get-together. LSC still does.



Yup no MLS badge. However, I was wearing my custom Marty's 10 Anniversary Battery Powered Steamup badge done my Stan. So if that didn't reel them in, I don't know what would!










Jerry


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Even though LSOL was not there they also had a get together on Thursday Night. I didn't wear my badges. (Badges, we don't need no stinkin' badges!).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys;

I had a great time learning the proper way to boil water on Friday. Larry Green and Lynn Rice were more than patient with me. I also got encouragement from Carl Weaver and a lot of other folks, including Phillipsburg Eric.

I did not think to bring a "universal coupling" (bread twist tie), but I did manage to Jerry-rig a paper clip to allow my new Roundhouse Millie to pull a train. The wee beastie ran very smoothly.










I returned to Roanoke today, driving through heavy snowfall. Hope it warms up soon. I'm ready to boil more water!

Saturday was also nice. I spent that day with my buddy from college. I picked up one of those "Lil Big Hauler" baggage cars. It will be great kitbashing fodder for a new Brandywine & Gondor RR LCL and baggage car. It looks about right for a car hobbits would build. The car comes apart nicely for painting and bashing, too.

Have fun,
David Meashey SA # 462


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 24 Mar 2013 03:48 PM 
VInny, 
I've been getting my MTH cars from a hobby shop in Texas. They seem to have a lot. Monte is the guy I've dealt with there. mpence1 (at) hotmail.com They had a Challenger and 5 streamliner cars anyway. 

Thanks, I will send a email and see if they have a list of what they have available.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The turnout was very good overall. Last year there was a time on Friday that was very crowded. But sales were a little better than last year. And there were several new to G-Scale customers.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yes I was very tired. I drove 12 hours straight home, only stopping for bathroom break, and once for fuel and food. I had to call one of my friends over this afternoon to help me get my biggest purchace out of my Denali. I may need to get my engine hoist out of my garage just to lift the engine on my work bench. * *Rex*


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I,am glad to see that vendors say it was a good show for them. That means there will be a show in 2014. I hope.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I was there on Saturday and I loved it. First time. Bought $100 worth of track and parts and a new RS3. I wanted to talk to Stan but he seemed really busy at his table. I wanted to talk to someone about RCC but I couldn't decide who to ask and what to ask. Layouts were good and I spotted some really neat custom models. At one point, I found myself standing next to a college professor of mine. Small world.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry I missed talking with you... We had a great deal of interest and there were times that we were extremely busy... Other times, we were free.

email me if I can help with anything... [email protected]


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Two years ago was our first and only other time we made the trip. Sales were way up for us. The trip home was a rough one, over 1,000 miles. We appreciate those who made purchases and meeting new and old customers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Curious... Was MTH there, and if so, did they have anything "new?" There have been too many disparate rumors about their future to know which end is even up. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH was not there.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

TCA Eastern Division York meet is in a month. "We" can ask what the latest rumor is. As you may recall... at the Fall 2012 TCA meet Mike Wolfe told me to wait until February 2013. Maybe Rich or Andy E. will be there and we can get something other than "double speak".


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, photo 163, is that a solar cell car? 

Interesting. 

Robert


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The ECLSTS was comprised of how many buildings? 

Back years ago I went to the York TCA show and it was in 7 buildings. 

I hope to go to the October TCA show. 

Anyone know how many buildings the TCA shows use now days?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy; 

Two halls with the atrium between them. Not near as big as TCA, but big enough. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy 

The Eastern Dicision TCA York Show uses all the buildings except the dealers that used to be under the grandstand are now mostly in the Toyota Arena across the parking lot. 

The building Dave referred to above is called Memorial Hall and is the one where TCA meet registration takes place. It is the one building used for the ECLSTS.


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

I have taken my wife, and now my newborn son, to this show for several years. I love seeing the extensive club layouts, watching the trains operate, and getting to meet some great people. I have purchased things from the vendor hall in the past, but not this year. 

I hope to be able to enjoy this show for many years to come.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 27 Mar 2013 09:51 AM 
Stan, photo 163, is that a solar cell car? 

Interesting. 

Robert 
Yes, it is a solar car.
It was on Cordless Renovations table.

I had seen it on their web site about 6 months ago or so.
Cordless Renovations Solar Car


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Don. They have a clever idea. Not sure I'd plunk down that kind of cash, but I love the use of technology!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Great show as usual. While we were busy over at the Train-Li booth all weekend I did manage to sneak away to do a little shopping. 
The one thing I hate about the ECLSTS is no matter which vehicle I bring it's never big enough


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"The one thing I hate about the ECLSTS is no matter which vehicle I bring it's never big enough" 

Ha! Ha! I know what you mean. Took delivery on one little Roundhouse steamer, and have a whole big set of toolboxes on its own built-in dolly to carry the steaming supplies and tools. It's still a LOT of fun, though. 

Best, 
David Meashey, SA #462


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you either need a trailer or U-haul truck next time[/b]


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Ron, you even got rid of the Altima and got a van, and it still wasn't big enough. Me and Bob Johnson used to fill both his pickup and my van at the show. Them were the days. I hope you got some good stuff. 

Paul


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Vinny- Let us know what MTH pieces your looking for -we may have it in our MTH inventory. Thx,s Jerry for your comments.
Mikes Hobby Shop 
Monte Pence ph. 832-969-4992


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Paul I managed to talk the wife into letting me use her Xterra.
I was doing great at the start of the show on Friday.
My first stop was the Show car, a T-shirt, and some Trolleys. Next I got a set of 4 of the PRR "Service Merchandise" cars from Nicholas Smith, 
a new Limited edition "Pennsy Beer" (only 150 made) car from Star Hobbies, and a nice LGB 1 class RHB coach from Jamie's Hobbies.
I also picked up my AML K4 and 0-6-0 from Axel, as well as a set of our new HSB cars and a MOD Diesel engine.

I packed up everything in the truck after the show on Friday and had plenty of room to spare, and I still had most of my funds left.

The "trouble" started on Saturday







.
I was planning on buying a Green GG-1 from USAT to go along with my Tuscan GG-1 if I got a "can't refuse" it deal, but the prices were just a bit to high compared to what I have been seeing them sell for over this past year and at last years ECLSTS. My next plan was to pick up a couple of 5 unit intermodal sets, but again prices were not great on those and I didn't see the Norfolk Southern set I was looking for.

Then I saw the new USAT Auto Carriers, boy were they sweet looking!, the prices were also pretty good. I decided that if i was going to ever get these now would be the time since I have been hearing some problems with damage sustained during shipping. I talked with the guys at Roe's and they had a very good price of $185 for one, $175 each when you bought 3 cars. 

I decided to get a set of Norfolk Southerns but then was disappointed when then only had 1 road number left. 
We talked about the cars for a little while and just about everyone noted, including me, that every consist they had seen was always made up of cars from many road names.
I then decided that's how I would run mine. I worked out a great deal for 5 cars at $175 each and didn't have to worry about the shipping issues.
I was really happy with my purchase and was walking back to our booth, and stopped by Robbie's RLD Hobbies booth.
He made me deal I couldn't pass up on and bought 2 more Auto Carriers from him as well.

I was feeling pretty great on the way back to our booth, then one of the guys asked me were I was going to put everything,
that's when reality set in







. Boy those USA cars are REALLY HUGE!! 
I took me about an hour to figure everything out and squeeze it all in while still leaving me room to fit in the truck.
In the end I got it all in without damaging anything, and still being able to see to drive home.

On the bright side though, those huge USA cars took up so much space that I couldn't buy anything else even if I wanted to.
This kept me way under budget and made the "Boss" very happy when I got home.

Ron


----------

